# تأملات وحكم



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

1 -الايمان القوي
يحلق النسر في الفضاء ، فلا يبالي ما تحته إن كان نهرًا صغيرًا أو بحرًا كبيرًا ، وهكذا الايمان .


2- إيمان.. تهوُّر
في الغالب هنالك شعرة واحدة تفصل بين الإيمان والتّهور. قد يقدم أحدنا على خطوة ما, فيتّضح لاحقا أنها كانت في الحقيقة بالايمان , فيما يقدم آخر عليها, فإذا بالنتائج تُظهر أنها خطوة تهور! ففي الحالة الاولى , الله هو من أمر بالخطوة, أما في الثانية, فقد يكون وراءها محفزات كثيرة ما عدا الله .



3 - الايمان والثقة
الايمان ان تثق بما لا تراه ، ومكافأة هذا الايمان ، ان ترى ما وثقت به.



4 - التصرف عند حضور المتسلط
"ان صعدت عليك روح المتسلط لا تترك مكانك لان الهدوء يسكن خطايا عظيمة." (جامعة 10: 4)



5 - محبة الله تتجلى في ثلاث امور
حبّ الله يتجلّى لكَ في ثلاثة أمور، تذكّرها دائماً ، وردِّدها باستمرار : إرادته الخير لكَ لأنّه إلهٌ محبّ ومعرفته ما هو لخيركَ لأنّه إلهٌ حكيم وقدرته على إعطائكَ هذا الخير لأنّه إلهٌ قدير .


6 - الايمان يطرح الخوف
تقول كلمة الله ان الايمان يطرح الخوف الى خارج . أن كان أيمانك لا يحررك من المخاوف ولا يمنحك السلام ، ليس هذا هو الايمان الصحيح الذي انت بحاجة اليه .



7 اذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك
"فاذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك قبل ان تأتي ايام الشر او تجيء السنون اذا تقول ليس لي فيها سرور."
(جامعة 12: 1) .



8 – "ان كان احدكم تعوزه حكمة فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء و لا يعير فسيعطى له" (يعقوب 1: 5) .



9 –" من يسد اذنيه عن صراخ المسكين فهو ايضا يصرخ ولا يستجاب " ( امثال 21 : 13 ) .


10 - ان الصلاة هي اقوى قوة في عالم اليوم .


11 - شـروق وغـروب
لا تدع اليأس يستولي عليك ، انظر الى حيث تشرق الشمس كل فجر جديد ، لتتعلم الدرس الذي أراد الله للناس أن يتعلموه .. ان الغروب لا يحول دون شروق مرة أخرى في كل صبح جديد .



12 - تجنب الخطايا
بالإمكان تجنب اكثر الخطايا, اذا ما تجنبنا المواقف التي تقود الى الخطيئة.



13 - إذا جعلت توكلك على اللَّـه فإنه يُخلِّصك مِــن جميــع شـدائـدك (القديس الأنبا باخوميوس)



14 - تمسك بالصلاة تضمن الخلاص ( أبونا ميخائيل البحيرى )


14 - - إن نجح هؤلاء الذين يكرهونك .. بجعلك تكرههم فهم ربحوا عليك .
"واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم" ( متى 5 : 44 ) .



15 - أن الرجل لن يكون أكثر رجولية إلا عندما يَحني رُكَبَتيه أمام الرب.


16 - استخدام قوة الصلاة :
في هذا العصر المتقدم ، تعلمنا ان نستخدم كل قوة وكل طاقة في الطبيعة لانارة مدننا، واشغال محركاتنا ، ودفع آلياتنا، والى ما هنالك. لكن قلة قليلة منا تعلم استخدام قوة الصلاة في حياتنا. (بلي غراهم)



17 - خير الانسان
خير للإنسان أن يكون بلا رأس كيوحنا المعمدان من أن يكون بلا ضمير كهيرودس .



18 - العاطفة والعاصفة
الاستسلام للعاطفة كالاستسلام للعاصفة - يقود الإنسان حيث لا يشاء.
"سلم للرب طريقك و اتكل عليه و هو يجري"
(مزمور 37: 5)



19 - النعمة المجانية
النعمة لا يحصل عليها الانسان عن طريق الشراء او لانه يستحقها, النعمة هي عطية مجانية من الله للبشر .



20 - ان كانت لديك الرغبة والشغف ان تعمل شيئا ما , واذا كانت ارادة الرب , فسوف تحققها بالوقت المناسب . فنحن كبشر نضع حدود على انفسنا بشكل مستمر وبدون اى سبب, والاسوأ من هذا هو وضع حدود لعمل الله القادر على كل شيء .



21 - احذر الحلول البشرية :
عندما يطول الأنتظار ويتسرب الإحباط اليك ، لا تتسرع وتندفع إلى حلول سريعة بشرية ، فقد تحل المشكلة بمشكلة اكبر . ولكن انتظر خلاص الرب ...
يا رب اشفني من الإحباط واملأ قلبي بالرجاء من جديد .



22 - خطاياي!؟ :
فى كل التجارب التى تأتى عليك . لا تلم إنسان ولكن لُم نفسك قائلا : أنه من أجل خطاياى لحقتنى هذه .


23 – الاعتراف :
الاعتراف بالذنب لا يجعل الانسان اقل قيمة .



24 - رائع بل الاروع :
رائع : مراعاة ظروف الآخرين وعدم إساءة الظن في أخطائهم .
الأروع :أن تسامحهم ولا تتصيد الأخطاء وترد السيئة بالحسنة سترى الخير كله .



25 - اذكر دائما ضعفك امام الله لكى تنجو من الفخاخ المنصوبة لا تدن احدا لا بالقلب ولا بالكلام .
( البابا كيرلس)



26 - الحياة للمسيح :
عش وكأن المسيح مات بالامس ، وقام اليوم ، وسيأتي غداً.



26 –" في قلب الانسان افكار كثيرة لكن مشورة الرب هي تثبت ." ( ام 19 : 21 ) .



27 - سر الحياة هو أن نتّكل على الله ونثق به ونؤمن بعنايته الإلهيّة لنا ونرضى بمشيئته ، لأن مشيئته هي الخلاص لنا كيفما كانت. "لتكن مشيئتك" آمين .


28 - الله لا يحبنا لاننا ذا قيمة , بل اننا ذا قيمة لان الله يحبنا .



29- الله لا يستجيب كل طلباتنا , لكنه يحقق كل وعوده .



30 - الصلاة هي أهم شيء يجب على المؤمن أن يفعله .



31 - أن كل عمل ولو صغير في الأيام العادية يشكّل الشخصية ، ولذلك ما يعمله الإنسان في الغرف السريّة سيصرخ يوماً من على أسطُح المنازل...
لا يمكن لأحد أن يقترف خطية ويتهرّب منها. لا يمكن الهروب من نتائج الخطية ومرارتها الشديدة . ربما تبدو الخطية كقِط غير مؤذٍ لكنها في النهاية أسدٌ مفترس .
لأَنَّ مَنْ يَزْرَعُ لِجَسَدهِ فَمِنَ الْجَسَدِ يَحْصُدُ فَسَاداً.» (غلاطية8:6)

32 - ثمر الايمان :
لا يمكنك ان تجني ثمر الايمان في حياتك من الاعمال الصالحة قبل ان تزرع اولاً في قلبك بذرة الايمان الحي لكي تنمو ثم تثمر .



33 - هناك الكثير من المؤمنين اليوم ممن يدعون صغائرَ الأمور تنغّص عليهم عيشهم . هل يباركك الله يا صديقي ؟ إذاً، لا تهتمَّ بشيء . أنا أعرف أن الأمور قد تبدو صعبة ، والمضايقين أكثرية ولكن تأكد بأن الله في صفك ، وعش فوق المضايقات الصغيرة واخدم الرب بقلب متشجع .


34 - نسمع اليوم الكثيرين يرغبون في الحياة الكريمة فيتجهون الى الماديات ظناً منهم أنها الوسيلة الصحيحة لحياةٍ كريمة . ولكن لا ، هذه لا تنفع . الأساسُ الوحيد لحياة كريمة هو العلاقة الشخصية مع الله ، العلاقة الصحيحة معه . </b></i>​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (28 ديسمبر 2010)

Well don Rozy nice researching ....a lot of meaning the praying is the most important is the only link with god we can have every thing throw it ..all the best Rozy Happy Christmas and new year fulfil of good hoops first to hoop in heaven


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2010)

تأملات جميله 
ميررررسى يا روزى على التأملات 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت


----------

